# Print-Ausgabe der Hardwareluxx wird eingestellt!



## lunar19 (5. März 2012)

Hardwareluxx printed wird eingestellt
​
Am heutigen Abend wurde auf der Website www.hardwareluxx.de verkündet, dass die Printausgabe des Magazins eingestellt wird. Damit wird die Reaktion auf "extremen Lizenzkosten" und der Abwanderung der Leser hin zu Onlineportalen gezogen. Die Hardwareluxx bleibt jedoch als Online-Portal erhalten und möchte den Internet-Auftritt stärker. 

Die Zeitung Hardwareluxx kam 36 mal in die Zeitungsläden, angefangen am 17.05.2005 bis zum heutigen Tag informierte das Magazin über aktuelle Techniktrends und testete wie auch PCGH Hardware mit einer Auflage von (zu Spitzenzeiten) 20.000 Stück. 

Für Abonnenten der Zeitschrift wird als Ausgleich angeboten, dass ein Magazin-Abo der PCGH fortgeführt werden kann oder das Geld zurück erstattet wird. 

_Eigene Meinung des Autors: Schade, dass der Trend immer weiter weg vom Gedrucktem hin zum Online-Portal geht. Ich als PCGH-Leser hoffe natürlich, dass uns das erspart bleibt!_

Quelle: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...8-hardwareluxx-printed-wird-eingestellt-.html
____________________________________________
PS: Das ist meine erste News, für Kritik etc. bin ich immer offen!


----------



## Kev95 (5. März 2012)

Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?
Ich hab die Luxx noch nie irgendwo ausliegen sehen...


----------



## Ahab (5. März 2012)

Ich schon.  Wenn auch nicht annähernd so oft wie PCGH. Kein gutes Omen finde ich.


----------



## lunar19 (5. März 2012)

> Ich hab die Luxx noch nie irgendwo ausliegen sehen...



Naja, Thalia und so haben die manchmal und am Bahnhof auch, aber ich denke, PCGH ist etwas mehr zu finden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Ich fand die Zeitschrift garnicht übel, nur die Verbreitung im Handel war eher dürftig. Ich finde es schade, aber was soll man machen höherer Preis mehr Werbung ? Ich lese eigendlich recht gerne Print - Magazine und mir wird was fehlen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2012)

Ich habe sie schon mind einmal gesehen.
Vermute fast das die geringe Zahl an neuen Ausgaben mitverantwortlich gewesen sein könnte.


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. März 2012)

Schade  die Zeitschrift hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen


----------



## DiZER (5. März 2012)

die luxx war doch nur der abklatsch der PCGH Print - wie so viele seinerzeit, mehr nicht. schoßen irgendwann wie pilze ausm boden und wo sie nun sind - sehen wir ja jetzt. man merkt der pcgh herzblut an beim lesen gewisser tests und das machte sie schon immer aus. sie kann einfach am besten begeistern und das kann einfach nicht jeder. 
das ist mal meine meinung dazu.
ich bin derzeit mehr denn je - wieder geneigt die pcgh print zu holen, ist ja bei mir nun schon eine weile her als ich mir die letzte selbst gekauft habe. 

grüße


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. März 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?
> Ich hab die Luxx noch nie irgendwo ausliegen sehen...


 Ich auch...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Würde ich trotzdem nicht so sehen, aber jeder hat eine eigene Vorstellung von einem Magazin.


----------



## SaKuL (5. März 2012)

Jetzt ist das einzig gute und stilvolle(!) Hardware-Magazin eingestampft - traurig.


----------



## Homerclon (5. März 2012)

Wusste gar nicht das es von Hardwareluxx ein Print-Magazin gibt ... gab.
Kannte Luxx nur als Online-Auftritt, streng genommen sogar nur deren Forum.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (5. März 2012)

also ich kannte die print schon und sie hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen
riesiges manko: sie kommt (glaube ich) nur alle 1/4 jahr raus...die hardware die dann in der vorschau steht, ist, wenn die print draußen ist, schon schon wieder uninteressant, weil ich sie schon viele wochen vorher in der pcgh-print gelesen habe 

lg


----------



## derP4computer (5. März 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?
> Ich hab die Luxx noch nie irgendwo ausliegen sehen...


 Jau!
Ich lese die HGCP nur auf dem Klo, habe nä(h*)mlich kein Tablet. 

* Ha Ha!


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2012)

ich habe die zeitung vor ein paar jahren schon mal gelesen, hat mir dann aber nicht mehr gefallen und seit dem gibts nur noch pcgh. hardwarelux hab ich im dezember nochmal gekauft einmal durchgeblättert und dann entsorgt. muss aber auch meinen vorrednern recht geben, hab schön öfters im kiosk danach gesucht aber kein heft gefunden.für mich ist das gar kein verlust und ich denke da spreche ich auch für viele andere.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2012)

Naja, die Hardwareluxx war kaum in den entsprechenden Läden verfügbar (gut, ich bekomme die PCGH auch nur an einem von 5 Läden mit Zeitschriften). Das wird auch ihr Problem gewesen sein: So gut wie nur Abbonentenkundschaft und so gut wie keine "Spontankäufer".
Naja, Qualitativ sahen die Hefte ganz gut aus, aber Geld für PCGH _und_ HWLuxx hatte ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (6. März 2012)

Hab sie mir neulich noch im Rewe geholt, hätt ich mir aber auch sparen können da der Inhalt fast identisch zur aktuellen PCGH is^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. März 2012)

Ich habe mir erst kürzlich überlegt ob ich vielleicht zusätzlich zum PCGH Abo auch das Hardwareluxx Abo kaufe, irgendwie schade.



> Für Abonnenten der Zeitschrift wird als Ausgleich angeboten, dass ein Magazin-Abo der PCGH fortgeführt werden kann


Gehören PCGH und Hardwareluxx zusammen, also gehören die beiden einem Eigentümer


----------



## Norisk699 (6. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich habe mir erst kürzlich überlegt ob ich vielleicht zusätzlich zum PCGH Abo auch das Hardwareluxx Abo kaufe, irgendwie schade.
> 
> 
> Gehören PCGH und Hardwareluxx zusammen, also gehören die beiden einem Eigentümer


 

Eigentlich gehören sie nicht zusammen, aber wenn Printmagazine eingestellt werden ist es üblich, dass die Geier schon um das tote Fleisch kreisen und dann versuchen durch derartige Manöver ein paar neue Kunden zu ergattern. Man muss ja bedenken dass (leider) auch die PCGH in einer Auflagen-Krise steckt, genauso wie die ganze Branche. Gut, anscheinend kann die PCGH diese Einbußen ja dafür mit ihrem Onlineauftritt (Werbung / Provision Amazon etc) ganz gut kompensieren derzeit.


Siehe damals auch als vergleichbares und prominentes Beispiel die "Power Play".

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Hardwareluxx-Print eingestellt wird. Allein das Papier war göttlich. Ich glaube ich würde allein für dieses (sorry für den Ausdruck) geile Papier wenn das auch PCGH hätte je Ausgabe nen Euro mehr zahlen


----------



## kingkoolkris (6. März 2012)

Wer braucht heutzutage noch Printmagazine, gerade im IT-Sektor? Ist doch voll neunziger...


----------



## lunar19 (6. März 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht heutzutage noch Printmagazine, gerade im IT-Sektor? Ist doch voll neunziger...



Aber für manche Leute ist es einfach angenehmer...ich halte z. B. lieber ne Zeitung als ein Tablet in der Hand!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

SaKuL schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist das einzig gute und stilvolle(!) Hardware-Magazin eingestampft - traurig.


Zumindest bei stilvoll unterschreibe ich voll und ganz. 
Wenn ich da an die (Computer)Bild-artigen Überschriften von PCGH und Gamestar denke...


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2012)

Ich stimme Norisk699 da zu. Die "fühlbare" Qualität der Luxx war spitze! Kann PCGH das nicht auch so machen?
Ich war Abonnement der HardwareLuxx und hab das Geld auch gern dafür ausgegeben.

Kingkoolkris,
genau diese alberne Einstellung ist daran schuld, dass Qualität der Quantität weichen muss. Und dann dieses 90er... was soll das denn? Das war (in anbetracht der Art wie du dich artikulierst), "gefuhlt" zehn Jahre vor deiner Geburt...


----------



## Norisk699 (6. März 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich stimme meinem Norisk699 da zu. Die "fühlbare" Qualität der Luxx war spitze! Kann PCGH das nicht auch so machen?
> Ich war Abonnement der HardwareLuxx und hab das Geld auch gern dafür ausgegeben.
> 
> Kingkoolkris,
> genau diese alberne Einstellung ist daran schuld, dass Qualität der Quantität weichen muss. Und dann dieses 90er... was soll das denn? Das war (in anbetracht der Art wie du dich artikulierst), "gefuhlt" zehn Jahre vor deiner Geburt...


 
Sorry, offtopic, aber:

"meinem Norisk699" ?    Weiß ich da was noch nicht ?


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2012)

Norisk699 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, offtopic, aber:
> 
> "meinem Norisk699" ?    Weiß ich da was noch nicht ?



Da stand vorher nicht Norisk, sondern Vorredner.  Als ich es dann gesendet habe, waren aber schon andere Beiträge dazwischen. Jetzt editiert!


----------



## kingkoolkris (6. März 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich stimme Norisk699 da zu. Die "fühlbare" Qualität der Luxx war spitze! Kann PCGH das nicht auch so machen?
> Ich war Abonnement der HardwareLuxx und hab das Geld auch gern dafür ausgegeben.
> 
> Kingkoolkris,
> genau diese alberne Einstellung ist daran schuld, dass Qualität der Quantität weichen muss. Und dann dieses 90er... was soll das denn? Das war (in anbetracht der Art wie du dich artikulierst), "gefuhlt" zehn Jahre vor deiner Geburt...



Ich bin Jahrgang 81, aber danke für die Blumen 
Bei nostalgischen Sachen (alte Powerplays aus der DOS-Ära oder alten Audio/Stereoplays) schmöker ich auch gerne in gedrucktem, aber bei aktuellen Sachen bieten Online-Portale meistens einfach mehr und das kostenlos.
Scheinbar bin ich ja auch nicht der einzige, der so denkt, denn sonst gäbe es das Heftchen noch.
Daher mein etwas polemischer Kommentar "voll neunziger"


----------



## Matze211 (6. März 2012)

DiZER schrieb:


> die luxx war doch nur der abklatsch der PCGH Print - wie so viele seinerzeit, mehr nicht. schoßen irgendwann wie pilze ausm boden und wo sie nun sind - sehen wir ja jetzt. man merkt der pcgh herzblut an beim lesen gewisser tests und das machte sie schon immer aus. sie kann einfach am besten begeistern und das kann einfach nicht jeder.
> das ist mal meine meinung dazu.
> ich bin derzeit mehr denn je - wieder geneigt die pcgh print zu holen, ist ja bei mir nun schon eine weile her als ich mir die letzte selbst gekauft habe.
> 
> grüße


o

Schon mal die Hardwareluxx gelesen? Die Hardwareluxx war ganz anders geschrieben und richtete sich mehr an Enthusiasten als PCGH. Die Hardware, die behandelt wurde, war mehr über HIGH-END.Ausserdem war der Veröffentlichungszyklus ein anderer. Sie kam nur alle 3 Monate. Mir wird Sie fehlen, kaufte sie nämlich regelmäßig.

Eine Sache noch ot.
Ich kann dieses Geschleime nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen.
Die PCGH ist zwar gut, aber war auch schon mal besser. Ich kaufe die Zeitschrift jetzt seit 5 1/2 und musste leider feststellen,das sie teurer, aber nicht besser geworden ist und die Onlinepräsenz dreht sich seit geraumer Zeit vermehrt um den faulenden Apfel (IPHONE hier; IPHONE da). Ich bin kein Antiapple, aber mir ist Hardware lieber als eine Designstudie. 
Es heißt ja schliesslich PC Games HARDWARE und nicht IPhone Hardware und Co.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. 

Geschrieben vom HTC DHD ;-P


----------



## XE85 (6. März 2012)

Ich finde es wirklich schade das das Magazin eingestellt wird. Hab alle Ausgaben. Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die wenn sie zB. im Zug oder Kaffeehaus sitzen lieber ein Heft als ein Tablet in der Hand haben.

mfg


----------



## Scarvik (6. März 2012)

Ich hatte das Heft 1-2 mal gekauft und an das Einzige an das ich mich erinnere war das tolle Papier und die stilvolle Aufmachung. Das war wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Aber der Inhalt war naja etwas schwach


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. März 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht - das ist doch nicht möglich! Das war die vorletzte Bastion - jetzt gibts wirklich nur noch die PCGH. Die CT ist zwar in punkto Prozessorgeflüster interessant, aber hat sehr viele Inhalte, die mich nicht weiterbringen. Die LUXX ist tiefer auf spezielle, High-Endige Dinge eingegangen: eine gute Ergänzung zur PCGH. Da ich beide abonniere, werde ich wohl mein Guthaben für redaktionelle Zwecke "spenden".

Ich muß Cleriker Recht geben. Auch aus ehemaliger PCGH-X Abonnent, die ebenfalls eingestampft wurde (armer olli pusse), habe ich gerne MEHR für MEHR gezahlt. Ich finde das Printmedium einfach besser, einfacher zu handhaben, übersichtlicher. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein Dinosaurier.

Sieht es auf dem Markt wirklich so hart aus? Naja, wenn die nicht mehr kostendeckend drucken können und eine Marktanalyse sagt, daß sie nicht mehr Geld für die Ausgaben verlangen dürfen - dann haben sie wohl die falschen gefragt. Ich finde es bedauerlich - aber es ist wohl ein Trend.

Für eine PCGH-X würde ich gerne 10 Euronen hinlegen, wenns der Inhalt wert wäre. "Ältere" und Neue Hardware jenseits der Spezifikationen ist immer spannend. Nicht für jeden, aber immerhin für einige, die sowohl für die Hardware, als auch für solch eine Zeitschrift das nötige Kleingeld hätten. 

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Rixx (6. März 2012)

schade schade

aber eigentlich sind wir es schuld


----------



## Matze211 (6. März 2012)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht - das ist doch nicht möglich! Das war die vorletzte Bastion - jetzt gibts wirklich nur noch die PCGH. Die CT ist zwar in punkto Prozessorgeflüster interessant, aber hat sehr viele Inhalte, die mich nicht weiterbringen. Die LUXX ist tiefer auf spezielle, High-Endige Dinge eingegangen: eine gute Ergänzung zur PCGH. Da ich beide abonniere, werde ich wohl mein Geld für die LUXX zurückbekommen.
> 
> Ich muß Cleriker Recht geben. Auch aus ehemaliger PCGH-X Abonnent, die ebenfalls eingestampft wurde (armer olli pusse), habe ich gerne MEHR für MEHR gezahlt. Ich finde das Printmedium einfach besser, einfacher zu handhaben, übersichtlicher. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein Dinosaurier.
> 
> ...


 
Man könnte es nicht besser sagen.
Ich ziehe den Hut.


----------



## beren2707 (6. März 2012)

Sehr schade. Habe die Zeitschrift einige Male gelesen, wirkte sehr professionell und hochwertig, sowohl im Schreibstil als auch in Optik und Haptik. Hoffen wir, dass der PCGH aufgrund der weitverbreiteteten heutigen Einstellung, alles online für lau bekommen zu müssen und statt einer Zeitschrift, die man ohne Hilfsmittel fast überall lesen kann, auf irgendwelchen sündteuren elektronischen Spielzeugen "lesen" zu wollen, nicht eines Tages das gleiche Schicksal blühen wird. Man verzeihe mir meine "neunzigerhafte Weltsicht", aber als Philologe und Liebhaber des gedruckten Worts betrübt mich, welch schlimme Folgen die Verdrängung von Printmedien durch den elektronischen Konsumbereich für kommende Generationen bereithalten könnte (ganz abgesehen von den stetig wachsenden orthographischen Grausamkeiten...).


----------



## AeroX (6. März 2012)

Ich hab mir die luxx auch nur einmal gekauft aber war von dem Heft positiv überrascht. 
Sehr nette Aufmachung usw.. 

Schade um das Heft aber mir wird sie nicht fehlen  

Mfg


----------



## xdevilx (6. März 2012)

mal ohne flache. wer hier meint die PCGH sei besser als das Luxx magazin der liest auch liebern billiges pornoblättchen als den Playboy. was qualität und optik anging war das Luxx  Magazin  meilenweit vor allen anderen.  das PCGH Magazin dagegen bietet mir nichts wirklich interessantes zudem  sehe ich nicht ein den preis zu bezahlen dafür das 3 oder 4 hefte lang immer das gleiche warmgekocht wird, ist übrigends auch der unterschied warum ich hier adblock an habe und im luxx nicht

das dreiste sind die abonenten denen jetzt n pcgh abo angedreht werden soll, was  die sich das wohl kosten lassen um an die daten zu kommen


----------



## Matze211 (6. März 2012)

xdevilx schrieb:


> mal ohne flache. wer hier meint die PCGH sei besser als das Luxx magazin der liest auch liebern billiges pornoblättchen als den Playboy. was qualität und optik anging war das Luxx  Magazin  meilenweit vor allen anderen.  das PCGH Magazin dagegen bietet mir nichts wirklich interessantes zudem  sehe ich nicht ein den preis zu bezahlen dafür das 3 oder 4 hefte lang immer das gleiche warmgekocht wird, ist übrigends auch der unterschied warum ich hier adblock an habe und im luxx nicht
> 
> das dreiste sind die abonenten denen jetzt n pcgh abo angedreht werden soll, was  die sich das wohl kosten lassen um an die daten zu kommen


 
...sehr gut...


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2012)

Sehr schade, war im Prinzip mein Libelingsmagazin und hat das Onlineangebot von PCGH usw. gut ergänzt. Sowohl von der Aufmachung her als auch vom Inhalt war es bei weitem das Beste auf dem Markt. Na gut, wenigstens bleibt der Online-Auftritt.

Ich finde es echt schade, was im Print-Bereich passiert. Die Harwareluxx und die PCGHX wären das einzige, was mich noch dazu bringen würden, Printmedien zu kaufen, dem Rest merkt man leider an, dass es zu sehr um Auflagen geht. Wenn es so weitergeht wird am Ende noch meine geliebte 11Freunde dran glauben müssen. Eine traurige Entwicklung, aber was soll man machen. Die Leute, die etwas Handfestes den Dateien auf einem unhandlichen Tablet vorziehen, sind anscheinend am verschwinden. Hoffentlich gibts auch für Zeitschriften eine Renaissance wie bei den LPs, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass in einigen Jahren viele merken, wie bequem zu lesen Zeitschriften doch waren und was für ein Blödsinn Tablets eigentlich sind, wenn man eh schon ein Smartphone hat.


----------



## einblumentopf (6. März 2012)

xdevilx schrieb:


> mal ohne flache. wer hier meint die PCGH sei besser als das Luxx magazin der liest auch liebern billiges pornoblättchen als den Playboy. was qualität und optik anging war das Luxx  Magazin  meilenweit vor allen anderen.  das PCGH Magazin dagegen bietet mir nichts wirklich interessantes zudem  sehe ich nicht ein den preis zu bezahlen dafür das 3 oder 4 hefte lang immer das gleiche warmgekocht wird, ist übrigends auch der unterschied warum ich hier adblock an habe und im luxx nicht
> 
> das dreiste sind die abonenten denen jetzt n pcgh abo angedreht werden soll, was  die sich das wohl kosten lassen um an die daten zu kommen


 
1000% agree. Ich bin auch schockiert. Damit verabschiedet sich imho das letzte gute deutschsprachige Hardwaremagazin vom Markt. Mein Abo Restgeld werde ich mir wohl auch auszahlen lassen. Das PCGH Bildniveau muss man sich nicht wirklich antun, erst recht nicht zu dem Preis. Schon wenn man die Aufmachung und die Papierqualität der beiden Zeitschriften vergleicht, liegen dazwischen Welten...


----------



## espanol (6. März 2012)

ähäm jede Print hat eigene Schwerpunkte jenachdem was grade von Interesse ist wird gekauft!

R.I.P Print von Hardwareluxx


----------



## MG42 (6. März 2012)

> Die Zeitung Hardwareluxx kam 36 mal in die Zeitungsläden, angefangen am 17.05.2005 bis zum heutigen Tag informierte das Magazin über aktuelle Techniktrends und testete wie auch PCGH Hardware mit einer Auflage von (zu Spitzenzeiten) 20.000 Stück.
> 
> Für Abonnenten der Zeitschrift wird als Ausgleich angeboten, dass ein Magazin-Abo der PCGH fortgeführt werden kann oder das Geld zurück erstattet wird.


Ist hardwareluxx teil der computec-Verlagsgruppe?

Klingt ein bißchen hohl, aber irgendwie hatten die älteren Ausgaben ein bißchen mehr Seele , es war noch nicht alles so "professionell" wie heute, Casemodding unter der Rubrik Overclocking; jedenfalls war da weniger aktive Werbung und störende bei (vielleicht war sie früher weniger penetrant).

Die Zielgruppe ist größer(breitgefächerter) geworden, dementsprechend muss das Niveau auf ein allgemeines herabgesetzt (damit auch jeder Depp nicht sein Hirn benutzen muss) werden, die Zeiten in denen ich die Print Ausgabe innerhalb des ersten Tages linear von vorne bis hinten komplett ohne abzusetzen verschlungen habe sind etwa seid etwa Ende 2k7 vorbei, vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe, was auch immer das heißt, aber ich glaube es kann wieder besser werden, in der Hoffnung kaufe ich die Print Ausgabe (DVD-Version) nun doch wieder seit dez11 regelmäßig, vielleicht lohnt sichs ja wieder demnächst ein Abonnent zu werden. Verzichtet lieber auf die paar Leser, die sich sowieso die C-Bild gekauft hätten und setzt das fort, was früher den Reiz der Print ausgemacht hat .
*BITTE*


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2012)

Meine erste und bisher einzige Hardwareluxx-Ausgabe war die Erstausgabe 04/2005.

Der Grund für den Kauf war, dass ich mir einen Monat später meinen ersten eigenen Rechner gekauft habe und zwei der Komponenten, die ich verbaut habe, darin getestet wurden (GeForce 7800 GTX und ASUS A8N-SLI Premium). Und wahrscheinlich die Neugier an einem neuen Hardware-Magazin.

Ich werde mir heute noch die aktuelle Ausgabe kaufen. Ich bin gespannt, was sich über die Jahre von der ersten bis zur letzten Ausgabe alles verändert hat.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2012)

Ich habe die Zeitschrift noch nie gekauft. Geschweige denn irgendwo ausliegen gesehen.

Und der Trend ist klar: immer mehr Menschen beziehen online ihre Informationen.

Ich kaufe auch sonst keine HW und Computerspielzeitschriften mehr. Warum auch? Wenn man online fast alles bekommen kann?



> Ist hardwareluxx teil der computec-Verlagsgruppe?


Hat mich auch gewundert. Dachte sie wären Konkurrenz.


----------



## BlueLaser (6. März 2012)

Hardwareluxx [printed] wird eingestellt

R.I.P.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. März 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Wer braucht heutzutage noch Printmagazine, gerade im IT-Sektor? Ist doch voll neunziger...


 Ich, denn ich lese gerne zb in der Badewanne, am WC oder im Bett  und dort vorzugsweise ohne Elektronische Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich, denn ich lese gerne zb in der Badewanne, am WC oder im Bett  und dort vorzugsweise ohne Elektronische Hilfsmittel.



Habe leider nur eine Dusche, da wird es schwierig mit dem lesen. Ich habe zwar auch massenhaft E Books und so ein Zeugs, aber das kann keine Zeitschrift ersetzen. In der Hinsicht bin ich ein Dinosaurier


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2012)

Kleine Info am Rande. Ich habe die Fotos der beiden Printausgaben von HWLuxx und PCGH heraus genommen. Die Texte waren so gut zu erkennen, dass hier eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung der (urheberrechtlich) geschützten Texte vorlag. Bitte in Zukunft daran denken.

*B2T*


----------



## Do Berek (6. März 2012)

Wusste bis vorm 1/2 Jahr nicht mal daß es eine Printausgabe gibt.Gefunden hab ich sie seitdem auch nur am Bahnhof und fand sie jetzt nicht so doll,also bleib ich bei PCGH,online und Print!


----------



## Windows0.1 (6. März 2012)

Schade ich fand die Hardwareluxx gut 
aber solange pcgh das nicht auch macht ist alles gut


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe mir die Hardwareluxx nur 2 mal gekauft.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Sie konnte einfach nicht mithalten mit der Qualität der PC Games HARDWARE oder der C`T .[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Deswegen ist es kein Verlust in mein Augen .[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Was Ich mir eher wünsche, das es wieder die PC Games Hardware Extreme wieder regelmäßig erscheint.[/FONT]


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Soll ich mal ehrlich sein?
> Ich hab die Luxx noch nie irgendwo ausliegen sehen...



Also ich habe mir heute in der Mittagspause die aktuelle Ausgabe 02/2012 beim REWE gekauft. Schwer zu finden war sie eigentlich nie.


----------



## Propella (6. März 2012)

Auch ich bin Abouser der HWluxx [printed] und trauer der Zeitschrift hinterher. Hier ging Qualität vor Quantität, sowohl was die Artikelthemen, den Schreibstil als auch die Haptik des Heftes anging. Das war im Printsektor bisher unereicht. Leider scheint die Zielgruppe der wirklichen Enthusiasten und Fans hochwertiger Hardware doch zu klein zu sein. 

R.I.P. HWLuxx [printed]


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir heute in der Mittagspause die aktuelle Ausgabe 02/2012 beim REWE gekauft. Schwer zu finden war sie eigentlich nie.


Also ich hab sie seltener gefunden als die PCGHX damals. Und schon die war längst nicht an jedem Bahnhof zu haben(vom Kiosk um die Ecke mal ganz zu schweigen).

Wirklich schade um ein gutes HW-Magazin. Es wird wohl auch an ähnlichen Digen wie die PCGHX gescheitert sein. Nicht nur die kleinen Auflage, sondern dazu noch wenig Werbekunden da das Publikum "zu gut" informiert war.


----------



## lunar19 (6. März 2012)

> Ist hardwareluxx teil der computec-Verlagsgruppe?



Ich zitiere mal die Quelle, ist denk ich klar: 



			
				Hardwareluxx printed schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben für die Abonnenten eine interessante Möglichkeit gefunden,  weiter mit qualitativ hochwertigen Hardware-Infos versorgt zu werden und  auf ein Print-Heft nicht zu verzichten. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem  Computec Media Verlag bieten wir unseren Abokunden an, in Zukunft die PC  Games Hardware in der Magazin-Version zu erhalten. Wer dies nicht  möchte, hat die Möglichkeit, ein ausstehendes Guthaben zurücküberweisen  zu lassen und/oder es uns für andere redaktionelle Zwecke zur Verfügung  zu stellen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2012)

Ich finds lobenswert von HWluxx, dass die einen Teil ihrer Restkundschaft an PCGH abtreten! Das ist ein großes Lob an PCGH von HWluxx.
Mal schauen, ob ich am Kiosk noch an eine letzte Ausgabe komme. Diese Respektausgabe muss man ihnen zugestehen.

Macht PCGH eigentlich einen Artikel zu Ehren ihres Mitbewerbers?


----------



## lunar19 (6. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich am Kiosk noch an eine letzte Ausgabe komme. Diese Respektausgabe muss man ihnen zugestehen.
> 
> Macht PCGH eigentlich einen Artikel zu Ehren ihres Mitbewerbers?



Ich muss mir auch noch eine holen!  

Und ein Artikel wär angebracht und schön!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe mir die Hardwareluxx nur 2 mal gekauft.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Sie konnte einfach nicht mithalten mit der Qualität der PC Games HARDWARE oder der C`T .[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Deswegen ist es kein Verlust in mein Augen .[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Was Ich mir eher wünsche, das es wieder die PC Games Hardware Extreme wieder regelmäßig erscheint.[/FONT]


Das is zwar nur meine persönliche Sichtweise, aber qualitativ lag HardwareLuxx mMn weit über PCGH.
Alleine diese "Bild"-typischen Schlagzeilen jedesmal bringen mich nur noch zum kotzen und sind einer der Gründe, warum ich keine Ausgaben mehr gekauft habe (außer der PCGH-X)


----------



## Bl0ody666 (6. März 2012)

bullshit,was soll ich sonst au der zugfahrt nun lesen,neben pcgh natürlich  ?^^


----------



## dangee (6. März 2012)

Sehr schade!! ich war treuer Abonnent seit Jahren... 

weiß nicht ob's schon erwähnt wurde: die Abonenten werden auf PCGH-Abos umgestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. März 2012)

Schade eigentlich, ich hatte sie immer ganz gerne gelesen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (6. März 2012)

Ich fand die war immer ne nette abwechslung zur pcgh
schade


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das is zwar nur meine persönliche Sichtweise, aber qualitativ lag HardwareLuxx mMn weit über PCGH.
> Alleine diese "Bild"-typischen Schlagzeilen jedesmal bringen mich nur noch zum kotzen und sind einer der Gründe, warum ich keine Ausgaben mehr gekauft habe (außer der PCGH-X)


 
Das mit den"Bild"-typischen Schlagzeilen halte Ich für normal und sind auch selten in der PCGH vertreten.Die Redaktion verfolgt eben die Meinungen und hart geführten Diskussionen der Leute in Internet.
  Da kommen eben Überschriften raus wie z.b. Krieg der Kerne(Wie wir heute ja wissen wars ein Massaker für AMD ).
 Aber in den Artikel testen Sie immer die betreffende Produkte auf Herz und Nieren und gehen sachlich mit dem Thema um.
 Kurzrum eine Zeitschrift nicht zu kaufen nur weil Sie eine reißerische Überschrift hat halte Ich für überzogen, ist aber nur meine bescheidene Ansicht.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. März 2012)

Mir ist lieber etwas in der Hand zuhaben, anstatt unzählige Internetseiten. Aber der Trend geht wohl dahin. Wie auch immer, andersfalls finde kann man sich nicht soviele Magazine leisten(zumin. ich nicht ). Ich bleib bei PCGH


----------



## RapToX (6. März 2012)

schade drum 

die hwlxx war immer eine gute ergänzung zur pcgh, auch wenn ich seit gut einem 3/4 jahr keine der beiden zeitschriften mehr lese. was aber nicht daran liegt, dass ich komplett auf das onlineangebot der jeweiligen magazine umgestiegen bin, sondern eher, weil mir im hardwarebereich momentan zu wenig spannendes passiert und ich deshalb nicht mehr dazu bereit bin, für die wenigen interessanten infos so viel geld auszugeben. zudem ist grade der onlinebereich der pcgh, bis auf wenige ausnahmen, so verdammt schwach, dass er niemals das heft ersetzen könnte. aber das ist ein anderes thema 

bei der hwlxx haben mir vor allem die testberichte deutlich besser gefallen. dort gabs eben nicht solche marktübersichten, wo mit grade mal 2-3 sätzen auf ein produkt eingegangen wurde und man sich die wichtigen infos aus zig tabellen + benchmarkdiagrammen raussuchen musste. mir war es bei printmagazinen schon immer lieber die infos aus dem text heraus zu bekommen, statt aus irgendwelchen tristen tabellen. zwar wurden dafür auch weniger produkte getestet, aber grade deshalb haben sich die beiden magazine so gut ergänzt.

aber warum einige hier von mangelnder qualität und schwachem inhalt sprechen, kann ich nun echt nicht nachvollziehen. die pcgh hat, wie oben schon angedeutet, auch ihre schwachstellen und grade deshalb waren für mich die ausführlichen, gut geschriebenen berichte der hwlxx eher ein pluspunkt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. März 2012)

Ich sehe eigentlich keine Schwachstelle in der Berichterstattung der PCGH. Die Redakteure arbeiten in einem Feld, das ohne Mitbewerber ist. Als Ansporn gibts lediglich den Spaß am basteln und das übertreffen des Kollegen; natürlich rein sportlich gesehen. Einige sind seit der ersten Stunde dabei und haben nichts an Biß verloren. Im Gegenteil! 

Die Sache mit dem Layout oder der "Boulevard-Schlagzeile" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Layout ist "fast" immer behutsam geändert worden und immer wurden wir mit einbezogen. Immer! Die "Bild"-Schlagzeile ist doch für Laufkundschaft, nicht für Abonnenten. Mit einem Schlag sehe ich da, daß dieses Heft sich schon mit der neuen HD7970 befaßt hat und kaufe sie, weil ich dort tatsächlich ein 20seitiges Spezial darüber finde. 

Es ist ja nicht so, daß dort steht: 

*KEPLER versagt!*
(weiter auf Seite 8978 hinten unten links)


und dann liest man einen 3-Zeiler, in dem steht, daß möglicherweise ein Paperlaunch eventuell im April erfolgt. DAS wäre BILD!

MfG - kampfschaaaf


----------



## ali-992 (6. März 2012)

Die Hardwareluxx war das zweitbeste Magazin nach der PCGH. Schade hatten ab und zu ganz gute Themen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Selbst wenn eine Zeitschrift nicht so verbreitet ist oder etwas schwieriger zu finden ist, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit seinen Altpapierhändler darum zu bitten ein Exemplar zu besorgen. Hatte ich gernell bei meinen Läden immer gemacht, so erspart man sich Rundreisen


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. März 2012)

"Leider bietet sich auch - durch extreme Lizenzkosten - momentan nicht die Möglichkeit, das Heft nur digital weiter zu produzieren."

Was für Lizenzkosten sollen das sein ?


----------



## Kev95 (6. März 2012)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Was für Lizenzkosten sollen das sein ?


Vielleicht Softwarekosten?
Photoshop, InDesign und der ganze Mist 

Sind sicher noch viele andere Dinge, die man als Leser nicht kennt.


----------



## mannefix (7. März 2012)

Sehr Schade!! Qualitativ extrem hochwertige Zeitschrift! Habe leider nie eine Ausgabe gekauft. Fühle mich komisch deswegen.

Bei der hohen (dreisten) Anspruchshaltung vieler Leser in diesem Forum gepaart mit dem Ton der Schreiber (Motto: Beste Informationen für LAU- und warum habt Ihr den Mist geschrieben mit gleichzeitigem unverschämten Ton/ PCGH Print brauche ich nicht zu kaufen) mache ich mir auch Sorgen um die Zukunft der PCGH Print (s.a. Ati 7850/7870).

Ich bezahle gerne für mein PCGH Abo und denke, dass gute Recherche auch gutes Geld verdient! Jeder der die Printausgabe nicht kauft, arglos und dreist mit den Redakteuren umgeht, macht ein wenig diese PCGH Zeitung kaputt und damit unser Hobby und eventuell einen Teil unserer intelligenten Community (Stichwort: BILD Zeitung).

Intelligente Kritik ist natürlich förderlich und notwendig.

Die 6 Kröten für die Zeitschrift mit der CD (z.B. Goldausgabe Drakensang sind mehr als fair). Die Aboangebote mit Vollversionen ein Schnäppchen. Bei Amazon kaufe ich fleißig über PCGH ein, finde die Werbung allerdings schon etwas 
"aufdringlich" (Stichwort: Bildzeitung). Sehe über diese Tatsache aber hinweg, wegen meiner Verbundenheit zu dieser Zeitschrift.


----------



## Apek (7. März 2012)

Sehe die Hardwareluxx auch recht selten in Zeitschriftenläden, amüsanterweise ist sie aber im Zeitschriften Repertoire jeder REWE Filiale, die ich kenne (und das dürften in Franken doch ein paar sein  ) In der aktuellen Ausgabe gefiel mir der der sehr ausführliche Artikel zum Airflow im Gehäuse sehr gut, hatte sogar überlegt sie als Ergänzung zur PCGH zu abonnieren. ISt schon etwas schade drum. Zwar wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, nicht so hochkarätig, wie die PCGH, aber doch auch ein ansehnliches Magazin.


----------



## firejohn (7. März 2012)

Geht mit gutem Beispiel voran, weniger Papier. Gut für die Umwelt : )
Recycling verbraucht auch Energie und sonstige Brennstoffe.


----------



## SAVVYER (8. März 2012)

Na klar Bild-ähnliche Überschriften und Themen. C-Bild ist der COD unter den Hardwaremagazinen. PCGH wäre sowas wie BF3, nur wollen sie natürlich genauso viel verkaufen wie COmputerbild und ähnlich erfolgreich sein, deshalb wird das Niveau ensprechend abgesenkt. Alleine die ganzen sinnfreien/provokativen News in letzten Monaten/Jahren nur um Klicks zu erzeugen ist einer der Beispiele.

Apple News hier, COD Bash-News da.. "Durch XYZ Mod sieht das Spiel besser als Nachfolger aus?" meistens wird gleicher Müll gepostet. Nur schade dass andere Newsseiten nicht wirklich besser sind (CB usw.). Und nicht zu vergessen wäre der ganze müll wie "Welche weiblichen Charakter in Videogames finden Sie am heißesten?" oder sowas in der art..


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2012)

Wirklich schade aber ich habe auch schon befürchtet, dass es so kommen musste, nachdem die Ausgaben auf drei pro Jahr gekürzt wurden- das sind einfach zu wenige um aktuell zu bleiben

Tja... jetzt hat PCGH praktisch ein Monopol


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

firejohn schrieb:


> Geht mit gutem Beispiel voran, weniger Papier. Gut für die Umwelt : )
> Recycling verbraucht auch Energie und sonstige Brennstoffe.



Das ist absoluter Kappes. 
Wenn man diesen Satz auf die Milliarden von Postwurfreklame und ähnlichen ungefragten Krempel gezogen hätte würde ich zustimmen. Ein Verlust von Buch und Zeitschriften halte ich für den Vorhof der Verdummung. Elektronische Geräte kosten auch Geld, und ein PC am Frühstückjstisch sieht garantiert stylisch aus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. März 2012)

> Tja... jetzt hat PCGH praktisch ein Monopol


Nö, nicht wirklich, in einer Trafik (Kiosk) sieht man doch einige Zeitschriften die auch Spiele und PC-Hardware behandeln.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. März 2012)

Ich bin nicht wirklich stark am Thema Hardware interessiert, trotzdem lese ich lieber eine schöne Print als Online.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. März 2012)

Ich habe mal einen Bericht im TV gesehen und dort wurde gesagt das Print nie aussterben wird, den es wird immer welche geben die etwas lesen wollen ohne Elektronik benutzen zu wollen, den eine Zeitung bzw ein Buch kann nicht abstürzten


----------



## lunar19 (8. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich, in einer Trafik (Kiosk) sieht man doch einige Zeitschriften die auch Spiele und PC-Hardware behandeln.



Naja, aber viele haben so eine Mischung aus Spieletests und dem Kram drum herum. Die PCGH ist schon sehr stark (wenn nicht fast nur) auf Hardware spezialisiert. 



> Das ist absoluter Kappes.
> Wenn man diesen Satz auf die Milliarden von Postwurfreklame und  ähnlichen ungefragten Krempel gezogen hätte würde ich zustimmen. Ein  Verlust von Buch und Zeitschriften halte ich für den Vorhof der  Verdummung. Elektronische Geräte kosten auch Geld, und ein PC am  Frühstückjstisch sieht garantiert stylisch aus



War der Post den überhaupt ernst gemein?!


----------



## FX_GTX (8. März 2012)

Bin von beiden Magazinen Abonent.


----------



## firejohn (8. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Kappes.
> Wenn man diesen Satz auf die Milliarden von Postwurfreklame und ähnlichen ungefragten Krempel gezogen hätte würde ich zustimmen. Ein Verlust von Buch und Zeitschriften halte ich für den Vorhof der Verdummung. Elektronische Geräte kosten auch Geld, und ein PC am Frühstückjstisch sieht garantiert stylisch aus


 
Aber *Dr Bakterius* weite das nicht auf Bücher aus. Es geht hier um die Hardwareluxx Printausgabe, schon vergessen? ^^
Was es im Internet gibt, wozu eine Printausgabe, weil es gemütlicher ist (hinlegen und lesen - wenn man mal die Tablets außen vor lässt)? Aber hier hat es jetzt überhaupt nichts mit Verdummung oder soetwas zu tun.

Ja Reklame bekomme ich auch in Massen, das ist echt schlimm. Manchmal denke ich "oh diesmal ne dicke Zeitung" und dann aufgefächert, fallen 2/3 an Masse heraus. Das ist ein totales Unding.

Außerdem schmerzt es mich total, wieviel abgeholzt wird trotz Proteste. Mh schwieriges Thema.


----------



## lunar19 (8. März 2012)

firejohn schrieb:


> Aber weite das nicht auf Bücher aus. Es geht hier um die Hardwareluxx Printausgabe, schon vergessen? ^^
> Was es im Internet gibt, wozu eine Printausgabe, weil es gemütlicher ist (hinlegen und lesen - wenn man mal die Tablets außen vor lässt)? Aber hier hat es jetzt überhaupt nichts mit Verdummung oder soetwas zu tun.


 
War wohl doch ernst gemeint  Ja und? Unsere Kultur basiert auf größen Teilen auf Schriftdokumenten, nicht auf dem Internet! Das Buch ist eine traditionelle Quelle für die Vergangenheit und in der Gegenwart noch genau so wichtig! Und doch, genau das ist es was der Doktor (glaub ich) meint, im Internet wird vor allem neben dem Fernsehen die Volksverdummung betrieben! Ach ja, und Zeitschriften sind übrigens auch Schriftdokumente und so auch ein indikator für Kultur - in unseren Gesellschaftskreisen jedenfalls...


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. März 2012)

firejohn schrieb:


> Geht mit gutem Beispiel voran, weniger Papier. Gut für die Umwelt : )
> Recycling verbraucht auch Energie und sonstige Brennstoffe.



  Wir müssten nur auf Industrie Hanf umstellen schon muss kein Baum mehr dran glauben .
 Und ob das Internet, Ipad usw. umweltfreundlicher ist bezweifle Ich.
 Solange unsere Hauptenergiequelle immer noch die Atomenergie ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. März 2012)

Ach die Luxx gabs als Zeitschrift ?! 
In Raum Heilbronn und Schwäbisch Hall hab ich sie in gar keinem Kiosk, Handelshof oder Kaufland mir egal wo nirgends gesehen...
lol....


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2012)

> Ach die Luxx gabs als Zeitschrift ?!


 
Ich bin tatsächlich erstmalig in einem Zeitschriftenladen auf die Luxx gestoßen ^^


----------



## nyso (9. März 2012)

Geht mir mit der Pcgh auch so. Ohne Print hätte ich mich hier nie angemeldet


----------



## kühlprofi (9. März 2012)

Bin auch durch die Zeitschrift (deutsches Wort für 'Print') auf pcgh aufmerksam geworden.
Mein Vater kauft sich immer am 6ten des Monats die Zeitschrift. Es ist schon gemütlich mal auf dem Sofa zu liegen und rumzublättern. 
Inhaltlich finde ich das Teil auch gut, doch oftmals kommt mir das aktuellste Heftchen verdammt ähnlich dem des Vormonats vor - als würde alles x Mal durchgekaut werden.

Die DVD und CD's haben mMn ein bisschen nachgegeben vom Inhalt her, aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur älter geworden und freu mich nicht mehr wie ein kleines Kind die DVD sofort in den PC zu schmeissen ^^...


----------



## garfield36 (10. März 2012)

Ich hatte die LUXX auch eine ganze Zeit lang gelesen. Aber noch bevor sie in Österreich nicht mehr erhältlich war, habe ich das abgestellt. Las in einem Artikel über die Zusammenstellung eines Luxusrechners in den man zwei Wasserpumpen einbaute. Die zweite war allerdings funktionslos, man baute sie nur ein, weil dem Redakteur die Optik der Pumpe so gut gefiel. Nach diesem Schwachsinn stellte ich die Lektüre endgültig ein. Es waren mir ohnedies zu viele Tests über sehr hochpreisige Geräte in den Heften. 
Warum einige Leser die Papierqualität dieser Publikationen so gut finden, ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. Das Hochglanzpapier spiegelte bei künstlichem Licht unerträglich. Da ist mir das matte Papier von PCGH schon wesentlich lieber, da die Schrift gut lesbar ist. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass die Schrift in Tabellen nicht mehr so winzig ist wie in früheren Heften.


----------



## T0bi (12. März 2012)

naja, ich fand die eigentlich nicht schlecht.....wenn ich auch zugeben muss, dass die Artikel nur sehr selten aktuell waren...

naja, dann les ich halt weiterhin meine pcgh und tummel mich online nur noch auf tomshardware und hier


die website von der luxx fand ich schon immer grottig


----------

